# Sisters of mercy.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been feeling really goth lately. Humm thinking about fishnets and dark makeup.
haha I haven't done it in a long time.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

combine this with pole dancing, i see a bright future for u lassy


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha
I know, right!
It's a miracle that I am who I am today.


----------

